# SIMs, Unlocked Phones, etc.... Grandpa here.....



## Basard (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey, I'm technically old enough to be a grandpa now, though I don't have any kids.

I've got a Virgin Mobile phone, a Samsung J7.  It's almost four years old now.... Battery is showing age, phone is as well, and the charging port is getting weird (physically).  

I have been using Virgin forever--prepaid.  They've been good to me, but I don't ask much.  I use it as a mobile computer mostly.  I almost never take it out if I have access to a desktop.  Howerver, it's almost time to upgrade.....  

I have a question about SIM cards and unlocked phones:  It seems like everybody is out to bend me over--if you have a prepaid plan it seems like your SIM card isn't transferable to an unlocked phone, etc (I don't know)....  GSM/Universal--wtf are these things?!

My question, I guess, is:  What should I do?  Virgin Mobile is about to close up shop and switch us all to Boost.  At the same time my phone is old enough to upgrade. I will not spend more than 200$ on a phone and I prefer to only spend around $150.   

Help a grandpa out!!  Thanks.


----------



## basco (Feb 11, 2020)

bump because i am a grandpa with phones too
hope somebody with more phone knowledge chimes in and helps


----------

